# Locking/popping fetlock?



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I noticed today while tacking up that my 13.2h pony's right right fetlock seemed stiff...I picked it up and it locked, then popped. He walked for a couple of steps, lifting it high, but moved out ok after that. Both myself and my friend trotted him out and he appeared sound but after stopping I noticed it did it again. When I mounted it happened a couple more times, but then stopped as we warmed up. I kept it to a walk today, just to be safe. I have a couple ideas as to why this could be happening, but would like others' input. I recall my family's young horses locking stifles when going through a growth spurt, but my boy is 10-12 years old and has never done this before. He does, however, appear to have an old injury as he has an ugly scar across the back of his fetlock on that leg. It wasn't any colder than normal today but could it be arthritis? I intend to put him on a joint supplement in hopes that it will help...


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

It kind of sounds like upward fixation of the patella to me.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup! I had to google it (I had never heard the "official" name before) but that's exactly what it seems to be. Thanks!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I do have one question though. I have been riding him regularly for some time but within the past month I have been attempting to get him more fit as I am hoping to do some LD rides with him this summer. Could increased exercise be a contributing factor?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

My mum's mare actually has UFP, and our vet recommended walking and trotting up hills, and running as fast as you can go in a straight line. However, lunging is quite difficult for horses with UFP, and our vet suggested that we don't do it. I don't see increased exercise being a factor, my mums mare seems to be better with the more exercise she has.


----------



## prairiewindlady (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you! I really appreciate your help!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a problem!


----------

